# Hospital Providing Fog Chiller?



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

So I recently had knee surgery and after all was said and done, before they discharged me they gave me this small ice chest cooler thingy with a tube coming from it to a cuff for my knee. You fill it halfway with ice, then with water, and it pumps the cold water through the tubing and into the cuff for my knee to reduce swelling. Then I thought to myself, hey, this is a portable fog chiller. Anyone ever seen these, or gotten one and used it for that? Mind you, I have made two fog chillers, two different styles, so I know how to make one, I just thought "hey, they are just giving away small fog chillers...hmmmm...could I possibly use this for that?" This is kind of what it looks like. Mine is a bigger and rectangular cooler, not a cylindrical one.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

You have really nice legs


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Haha, I'm pretty sure they aren't "giving them away"... How much did your knee surgery cost?


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Well considering I have insurance...my knee surgery was only $10...yeap...that's right folks...for outpatient surgery...my co-pay is $10...so yea...pretty much free.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

how much does a unit like that cost?


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Sickie, well I just googled the cryo knee cuff and it says it goes for $120 or so...so way out of budget for most if not all for someone who just wants to make a fog chiller since most of us can make one for less than $20 sometimes. But I was figuring since my hospital gave me one, why not use it, right?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Geee I bet I could run a couple of LEDs off my ICD (pacemaker), you know like for glowing eyes for a costume thing.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I used to work in a Recovery Room and I was lucky enough to get one of those. It was rectangular and came with all of the hoses. 

I wouldn't suggest using it for fog though. It has a hole in the lid that the hoses go through that will let all of the fog out of the top.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Dionicia, actually, I meant to use the end part that wraps around your knee/leg, since you can set it to very very cold temps. Have the fog travel across the surface of that cold wrap.


----------

